# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Rozafati

## Arbushi

Fjalet  
Zv. Presidente
Posts: 125
(6/3/01 10:18:35 am)
Reply  ROZAFATI
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Krenare ngrihet mbi Bunën e gjere e mbi qytetin e Shkodrës kështjella e lashtë e Rozafatit. Ndërtimi i kësaj kështjelle e ka nje gojedhene te bukur dhe te hidhur. Ajo pak a shume vijon...
I ra mjegulla Bunës dhe e mbuloi te tere qutetin. Kjo mjegull mbeti aty tri dite e tri nete. Pas tri ditesh e tri netesh fryu nje ere e holle e cila ngrit mjegullen. Aty maje kodres punonin tre vellezer e ndertonin nje keshtjelle. Muri qe ndertonin diten, u shembej naten, dhe keshtu nuk e ndertonin dot. Na shkon aty nje plak i mire dhe u thote :peshku: una e mbare o tre vellezer!
-Te mbare pac o plak i mire. Po ku e sheh ti te mbaren tone?
Diten punojme e naten shembet. A di ta thuash ndonje fjale te mire: c'te bejme qe ti mbajme muret ne kembe?
-Une e di :-thote plaku , por duhet ta mbani ne fshehtesi dhe te mos i tregoni askujt dhe as vashave tuaja ne shtepi. 
Vellezerit i thane besen plakut se asnjeri nuk do te tregonte. 
-Athere, tha plaku, un do t'iu tregoj. Neser cila vashe te vije per te sjelle ushqimin, nga tre kunatat, duhet ta merrni dhe ta murosni te gjalle ne muret e keshtjelles. Atehere do ta shihni se muri do te ngrihet dhe do te qendroje pergjithmone.
Kaq tha plaku dhe u zhduk. Vellezerit te merzitur kthehen ne shtepi. Dy vellezerit e medhenj e shkelen besen dhe u treguan grave te veta. Atat u thane vashave te mos shkonin per te shpene ushqimin te nesermen. Vetem vellai i vogel e mbajti besen. 
Ne mengjes si gjithmone vellezerit shkuan ne pune dhe filluan te ngrinin kalane. 
Nena e djemve ne shtepi nuk dinte gje. Ajo i kerkon nuses te madhe t'u shpjere trimave ushqimin. Nusja e madhe ankohet se ishte semure dhe keshtu nuk shkon. I tha dhe te dytes. Reja e dyte i thote : Jo zonja nene, sot une duhet te shkoj per buajtje . I vjen radha nuses te vogel. 
- O nusja e vogel, trimat duan buke, uje dhe kungullin me verë.
-Po zonja nene, pergjigjet nusja e vogel, por kam djalin e vogel qe po qan. 
Dy kunatat e medha i premtuan se do te kujdesen per djalin. Ajo e mori buken, ujin dhe kungullin me vere, puthi djalin ne te dy faqet, dhe niset. Kur arin tek vendi i punes, pershendet trimat.
-Puna e mbare o trima!
Vellezerit kur e pane, ndalen punen. Fytyrat iu zbehen dhe burrit te saj i ra cekani nga dora. Nusja e vogel i thote: "C'ke ti, im zot? Pse e mallkon gurin dhe murin? Hidhet kunati i madh dhe i thote: Ti paske lindur ne dite te zeze, moj kunata e vogel. Ne duhet te murojme te gjalle vajzen qe do na sillte sot per te ngrene, vetem ne kete menyre keshtjella do te qendroje e nuk do shembet me. 
-Shendosh ju o tim kuneter, por un po ju le nje porosi: Kur te me muroni, syrin e djathte, doren e djathte, kemben e djathte dhe gjirin e djathte te mi lini jashte. Kur te nise te qaje im bir, me nje sy do ta shikoj, me nje dore do ta ledhatoj, me nje kembe do perkund djepin e me gjirin e djathte do ta mekoj.Gjiri im u ngurofte, keshtjella jone gjithmone qendrofte, djali im trimerofte, u befte mbret e mbreterofte!
Vellezerit e moren nusen e vogel dhe e muruan ne themel te keshtjelles. Muret u ngriten e u lartuan, e nuk u shemben me as nate e as dite. Po rreze mureve te keshtjelles edhe sot e kesaj dite, guret jane te lagur dhe plot myk, nga lotet e gjiri i nuses se vogel qe vazhdon pikon per birin e saj. 
Dhe biri i saj, u rrit, luftoi dhe trimeroi ! 

Gojëdhënë

----------

